# Best Commercial...EVER!



## Don M. (Nov 14, 2017)

Once in a great while, a TV commercial appears that is worth watching....This is perhaps the Best Ever

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...f2ee69c67394b1129a4121c8e35ad636&action=click


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Once in a great while, a TV commercial appears that is worth watching....This is perhaps the Best Ever
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...f2ee69c67394b1129a4121c8e35ad636&action=click




Great commercial ( sniff)


----------



## terry123 (Nov 14, 2017)

Very good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 14, 2017)

It made me cry but not in a bad way.Great commercial.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2017)

awwww that made me cry....


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2017)

Got a little misty watching that one, RadishRose.  Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Got a little misty watching that one, RadishRose.  Thanks.



It was actually Don M. who posted it Butterfly. I was also misty and sniffy, really teared up on that one.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh I do like that one

and this one;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vksdBSVAM6g


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 15, 2017)

Enjoyed that very much, thank you Don.


----------



## Lara (Dec 6, 2017)

What a sweet and poignant commercial. Pass the tissues please Radish Rose.


----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry, I’ve posted this in the wrong Topic ! Watch it anyway you might like it.....

A trailer for a TV show called Dancing on Ice

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jyN2f7jA5Z0[/video]


----------

